# My first bandsaw



## dlmckirdy

You will probably want to give it a try with all the blades. On mine, the 1/4" blades ride the same as yours, while the 1/2 " wood slicers ride centered on both wheels.

Also, watch The Wood Whisperer's video on tuning up a bandsaw. He shows how to set both wheels parallel prior to installing (or tensioning) the blade.


----------



## Chipy

Nice grab off C/L.Looks like a niece machine.Mobile base as well.$200 was a steel!!!!


----------



## dbhost

That is a great deal… I second the suggestion to watch the wood whisperer video on band saw tuning…


----------



## MichaelJ

Nice score. If you plan on doing re-sawing, I highly recommend the 1/2" Woodslicer blade. I have a 1.5 HP Rikon and it re-saws 12" stock like a hot knife through butter with that blade.


----------



## ic3ss

Thanks Michael, I've heard really good things about it. I'll definitely put that on my list.


----------



## IrreverentJack

Great deal Wayne. If the previous owner left the blade tensioned the tires might have a set or ridge where the blade was. If that's causing the tracking problem, new tires are an easy fix. *Iturra Design* has a free catalog with great information on 14" bandsaws. Their number is 904-642-2802 . -Jack


----------



## pintodeluxe

Take a long builders level and make sure the top and bottom wheel are co-planar. If not, check the manual to see how to shim the wheels. The tracking knob is only supposed to adjust the top wheel. 
Best of luck!


----------



## dbray45

Wayne, there are about 6 or so adjustments to tune the saw. There are adjustments front to back, side to side, and what I call wheel to wheel. The woodslicer and timberwolf blades come with worthwhile instructions plus there are some books to tune the saw including the manual. They are worth the reading.

A lot of the commercial type saws do not explain as well as they could because it is considered a commercial type of equipment and the rules are different from "residential" duty equipment.


----------



## ic3ss

I put my framing level across the wheels and found the bottom wheel back too far on the shaft. I took out the retaining bolt and pulled the wheel out on the shaft, then turned the wheels until it was pretty much centered, then adjusted the top wheel tracking until the blade centers on both wheels. I measured the distance I pulled the wheel out and I figure I need about a 1/4" thick shim between the bottom blade wheel and the drive wheel. That seems like a lot to me, what do you think?

Wayne


----------



## dbray45

Check the column/blade guide that holds the top of the bandsaw to the base. This, if loose or bent will offset the top wheel. To test this, see if the wheels are different - far lleft and far right between the top and bottom wheels. An easy way to do this is to take two 4' levels and clamp to each of the wheels - rotate so that both are horizontal. The ends of the levels should be on the same vetical plane - no twist.

Sometimes a bandsaw is tipped over, dropped or when assembled and when picked up, this can bend.


----------



## TheDane

$200? Did you wear a mask?

Heck of a buy!

-Gerry


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Congrats on a good buy.


----------



## ic3ss

Nope, I didn't wear a mask. That's funny though. They seller was moving out of state and had to get rid of this as it was one of two bandsaws he had. He was a motivated seller, and I was very happy to help him out. I'm good like that.

David - I understand you to say that the top wheel can become twisted side to side out of position in relation to the bottom wheel if the column or it's attachments are bent as a result of being dropped? Is that right? I'll check that tonight when I get home. I didn't notice anything obvious yet.

Has anyone else had to shim the bottom wheel out as far as 1/4"?

Wayne


----------



## shopmania

I agree with the Dane, if convicted you could do some serious time for robbery!! I bought a used Jet for $350, and that was without the fence, which is what, $99, plus the base is about $50, plus the blades. You basically bought the accessories and got the saw for FREE. I'm jealous of course. Great deal, enjoy it.


----------



## 58j35bonanza

Nice find. Usually things are gone by the time I call. You got a great deal.


----------



## e2e8

I recently bought this same saw. I think mine has an issue with alignment of the top and bottom halves. Could you post some photos of the upper blade guides and the place where the upper column bolts down to the bottom part?


----------

